# AA Battery Charger and Batteries



## Louis (Nov 7, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm hoping you can help me make the right choice, I have been spending so much money on Batteries for jobs in the past, I just have so many old batteries laying around with half power in them, I use Double AA batteries for my 430 EXII speedlite, so I decided I need rechargeable batteries with a charger, but i know nothing about what kind are the best for the job, I need Long Lasting and good recycling times, can any of you help me with a few choices of Charger and Batteries? 

Thanks so much in advance

Louis


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 7, 2012)

Sanyo eneloop batteries. Low self-discharge means they hold their charge. The NiMH chemistry is actually better for high-drain devices like your Speedlite You'll notice that your recycle time (delay until the capacitor fills and your flash can fire again) is much faster with the eneloops than with alkaline AA batteries - faster as in takes half the time.


----------



## joshmurrah (Nov 7, 2012)

Eneloop or alternatively the Duracell "pre-charged" batteries for sure!

As far as charger, I suggest any of the excellent Lacrosse chargers, I use two of the BC500's due to the default charge rate being optimal, and they can run with included 12V cigarette lighter plugs.


----------



## Louis (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so much, Im going to buy them both now!


----------



## Roadtrip (Nov 7, 2012)

I am very happy with my Energizer NiMH batteries and compact chargers. The batteries hold a charge very well. My first rechargeable batteries and charger were from PowerEx... the charger is good, but the batteries were the worst. I still have the charger but the batteries are no longer in my bag.


----------



## rexbot (Nov 7, 2012)

Eneloop batteries +1

And try this charger (handles more batteries):

http://www.amazon.com/Titanium-Battery-100-240V-Adapters-MD-1600L/dp/B005UNPM3M/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1352305667&sr=8-23&keywords=battery+charger

And, one of these to keep the batteries organized ("point down" for charged, "point up" for drained):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YG7JXW/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## rpt (Nov 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sanyo eneloop batteries. Low self-discharge means they hold their charge. The NiMH chemistry is actually better for high-drain devices like your Speedlite You'll notice that your recycle time (delay until the capacitor fills and your flash can fire again) is much faster with the eneloops than with alkaline AA batteries - faster as in takes half the time.


+1
I used to have 2500 mAh batteries from 2008 but they don't hold charge for long so I got Enloop for the 600EX.

As for charger, I bought a Sony charger in2010 which I use.


----------



## KyleSTL (Nov 7, 2012)

Roadtrip said:


> I am very happy with my Energizer NiMH batteries and compact chargers. The batteries hold a charge very well. My first rechargeable batteries and charger were from PowerEx... the charger is good, but the batteries were the worst. I still have the charger but the batteries are no longer in my bag.



I had Energizer NiMH batteries for year in various electronics around the house, including an older P&S that took AA's. I was constantly disappointed by them. Not one of them holds a change now, and most won't even charge anymore (blinking light on charger indicating faulty battery). I use Sanyo Eneloop batteries exclusively now. They are very reliable, and from what I've found, hold a charge for a very long time in storage between charges.


----------



## kphoto99 (Nov 7, 2012)

The best charger is Powerx made by Maha, also they make very good batteries (2700mAh).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817355014

I have been using this charger with all kind of batterers (PowerX, enloops, soshine) and the powerx have the most power, but enloops are also very good.

K


----------



## Phoenix_Canon (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been using rechargeable NiMH batteries for many years. Initially, I used Energizer batteries but they did not last long or recharge properly. I have no idea about their current quality. In April 2009, I purchased two La Crosse BC-900 chargers which came with their brand of NiMH AA and AAA batteries. All I can say about the La Crosse batteries is that I was very disappointed. In July, 2009, I obtained Sanyo Eneloop AA and AAA batteries plus 4 Sanyo standard 2700 mAH batteries. I had issues with the 2700 batteries but not the Eneloop. I currently own 74 Eneloop AA and 43 Eneloop AAA batteries. I will not buy any other NiMH battery but Eneloop. The Eneloops give long life, many recharges and I have lost only one AAA so far after the warranty ran out. The Eneloops work great in my 580EX and many other devices. I use them in adapters as C and D batteries. I am trying to never purchase alkalines again.

In December 2010, I bought my first MAHA Powerex C9000. I use it exclusively and need to sell my two La Crosse chargers. The C9000 is so much better with the different options. I purchased a 2nd C9000 in August so I can charge 8 Eneloops simultaneously. 

The least expensive place to purchase Eneloops is at COSTCO. They used to be available at costco.com but not currently. I can get them at two of my local warehouses. In June, 2012 I purchased 10 Eneloop AAA for $19.99 and 8 Eneloop AAs for also $19.99.


----------



## tron (Nov 7, 2012)

kphoto99 said:


> The best charger is Powerx made by Maha, also they make very good batteries (2700mAh).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817355014
> 
> ...


+1 I use this charger too. It can recondition the batteries if necessary.


----------



## cliffwang (Nov 7, 2012)

Phoenix_Canon said:


> I have been using rechargeable NiMH batteries for many years. Initially I used Energizer batteries but they did not last or recharge long. In 4/2009, I purchased two La Crosse BC-900 chargers which came with their brand of NiMH AA and AAA batteries. All I can say about the La Crosse batteries is that I was disappointed.


La Crosse has the best AA/AAA battery charger on the market. I have used the BC1000 model with both Duracell white top and Sanyo Eneloop batteries for years. If you want to get charger, go with La Crosse. If you want to get rechargeable batteries, go with Sanyo Eneloop and Duracell white top(not the black top version).


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 7, 2012)

Low self-discharge NiMH batteries and a battery charger that_ charges each cell individually, not in pairs_, at a relatively low current. I use Eneloops and a LaCrosse BC-700


----------



## victorwol (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm using this charger, love it so far:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NLUSLM/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i02

and these batteries.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FOV92E/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00478VMT4/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

and they are great. They keep their charge for a long time.


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2012)

+1 Eneloop batteries

Charger:

MAHA MH-C-801D

http://www.digitaldingus.com/reviews/maha/mhc801d/mhc801d.php


----------



## Louis (Nov 7, 2012)

what an amazing response thank you so much for this, I have just bought a LaCrosse BC-1000 with x8 Sanyo Eneloops Batteries

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sanyo-eneloop-HR-3UWX-8BP-batteries-Mignon/dp/B004HFKVR6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1352314678&sr=8-16

Im really looking forward to not buying normal batteries for a while!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 7, 2012)

Check Thomas Distributing in the USA for batteries and chargers. The charger is very important, the el cheapo ones can ruin expensive batteries in just a few recharges. Battery makers love them.


----------



## Rat (Nov 7, 2012)

Louis said:


> Im really looking forward to not buying normal batteries AT ALL ANYMORE EVER!


There, I fixed it for you  You may find yourself buying more Eneloops for a while, however, for everything you own with AA or AAA compartments. I did, about five years ago. Never looked back, never spent another dime, very happy  

Oh, as for the charging: as a rule of thumb, charge at a current of 1/3rd of the listed capacity tops. So for a 2100mAh battery, use 700mA or less. Makes 'em last longer.


----------



## tron (Nov 8, 2012)

Louis said:


> what an amazing response thank you so much for this, I have just bought a LaCrosse BC-1000 with x8 Sanyo Eneloops Batteries
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sanyo-eneloop-HR-3UWX-8BP-batteries-Mignon/dp/B004HFKVR6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1352314678&sr=8-16
> 
> Im really looking forward to not buying normal batteries for a while!


hello, good for you that you didn't get the MAHA801D.

I was using one for some time but started having problems (slow charge not working). Finally it melted the batteries!

http://www.amazon.com/review/RLZ3RWDJ14JE8

Another person who had the same experience had written the above review.

Now I do not say that MAHA products are necessarily bad. I bought the MAHA9000 and I am satisfied for now.


----------



## RC (Nov 8, 2012)

As recommended by Syl Arena:

Powerex Maha MH-C801D Eight Cell 1-Hr PRO AA/AAA Charge
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000E5S648/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

*Keeps a charge for a longer time:*
Sanyo 1500 eneloop 8 Pack AA Ni-MH Pre-Charged
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UG41XW/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01

*More power but discharges quicker:*
Powerex AA 2700mAh Rechargeable NiMH Batteries
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FOV92E/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i01?tag=crf-20

And get one or two of these in different colors
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004YG7JXW/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i00


----------



## joshmurrah (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't buy 15-minute or 1-hour chargers!

As somebody has already posted, you want to charge at ~500ma or thereabouts, no faster.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Nov 9, 2012)

+2 for the Sanyo Eneloops.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2012)

joshmurrah said:


> Don't buy 15-minute or 1-hour chargers!
> 
> As somebody has already posted, you want to charge at ~500ma or thereabouts, no faster.


Actually, there are some fast chargers that are good. Its the cheap ones that just pour on the current and badly overheat your battery that are a problem. 10 or 20 or a few more recharges before a battery dies is not uncommon with them. Then users blame the batteries.
I'd recommend the MH-C801D charger, and it's a 1 hour charger.


----------



## joshmurrah (Nov 9, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> joshmurrah said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy 15-minute or 1-hour chargers!
> ...



I did some additional research, and the fastest rate recommended is 0.5-1C, which is just over a hour. So a one-hour charger might be ok, but you're working at the limit. I know for a fact 15-minute chargers kill batteries, been there done that.

I was definitely conservative in my 500ma recommendation, however, I'll give you the nod there. That's an "optimal" number and not really a limit... I'm just careful to baby the batts, as it was a pretty large investment to replace all my household with eneloops!


----------



## jonathan7007 (Nov 10, 2012)

Useful thread!

I too have the Maha 801 charger and take it on location with my lightkit of speedlite-style units, all of which use AA rechargeables. I always press the "Soft" charge button when loading it unless really pressed to get a dead unit back up. I bought a lot of Thomas Distributing house-branded batteries in AA and AAA at the same time I bought the Maha charger. I have been satisfied, but did not ever do a side-by-side against Eneloop. I like the ability to recondition with this charger.

Thomas will also swap out a defective battery you recently bought from them, so they offer good customer service. This outfit also sells the Eneloop.

jonathan7007


----------



## Louis (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes I agree, 

This Thread and its responses have been fantastic, what I would also like to ask is Battery maintenance, In my current situation, I might not get a big job for maybe 2 months, lucky I teach to earn most of my money, and the small jobs here and there, but no need to worry over batteries and power every week, what is the best way to look after these type of batteries during the down times?

thanks again

Louis


----------



## Rat (Nov 11, 2012)

Eneloops hardly need any attention. The figures vary, but Sanyo claims capacity decreases by 15% _yearly_. I recharge all spares about once a year and the rest when necessary, which is basically only after use.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 11, 2012)

I normally also carry a pack of primary (non-rechargable) lithium batteries for an emergency. They have a 10-year shelf life and 3000mAh is common so cheap insurance at $15 odd a pack. I've never had to use mine in a flash yet but with 1.5V rather than 1.2V nominal and similar or higher pulse currents I'd expect them to cycle a flash faster than anything short of the external pack, so they might also be worth a try for anyone that doesn't want to carry an external pack and don't mind blowing $15 a pop.

I had a charger years ago that went through the motions as though it was charging but really wasn't, or at least not properly. That's probably fairly unusual but is one way you could be left with all your batteries in a poor state of charge.


----------



## Louis (Nov 11, 2012)

So if your not sure when you are going to use them next, at least charge them to full?, instead of leaving them empty?


----------



## rpt (Nov 11, 2012)

Louis said:


> So if your not sure when you are going to use them next, at least charge them to full?, instead of leaving them empty?


I always charge them up. Also helps to tag them into sets so you can rotate them...


----------



## Louis (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello all, I have just received my batteries and charger, do I need to drain the batteries and recharge them? the batteries are brand new in a packet? or simply recharge, or just leave alone,

thanks again

Louis


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Louis said:


> Hello all, I have just received my batteries and charger, do I need to drain the batteries and recharge them? the batteries are brand new in a packet? or simply recharge, or just leave alone


No harm giving them a charge to get up to 100% so you know what state they're in. I wouldn't bother with a discharge, that was mainly recommended for Nicad batteries although I believe an occasional discharge of NiMH is sometimes recommended, but compared to Nicad the effect is much less so my advice would just be charge as necessary and enjoy .


----------



## Louis (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you Peter,

Call me stupid, but it is OK to use this plug adapter I live in the UK and the Re charger has a 2 pin head, and I need 3 pin for the United Kingdom, I have this plug adapter and it works, I just want to be sure its ok, as I don't want to burn the house down?


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 15, 2012)

Yep should be OK, UK is 220V @ 50Hz and I can see from the photo the charger is rated for 100-240V at 50/60Hz, and not much current so adapter should be fine.


----------



## Louis (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Louis (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi guys a very quick question, I set my charger to 700, and put 4 batteries in for charge, they where brand new out of the packet , they have been on charge for 5 hours and they are still not full? is this normal?


----------



## Rat (Nov 15, 2012)

Are you sure you've set it to just charge? If you selected 'test' or especially 'refresh' it will take much, much longer. Then, occasionally, my LaCrosse BC-700 will fail to detect a full battery. To check, I just remove and replace a cell which then will be marked as 'full'.


----------



## tron (Nov 15, 2012)

Louis said:


> Hi guys a very quick question, I set my charger to 700, and put 4 batteries in for charge, they where brand new out of the packet , they have been on charge for 5 hours and they are still not full? is this normal?


Google for: nimh charging deltaV

You will see that there are some times problems with automatic charging...


----------



## Louis (Nov 15, 2012)

Yea 100% its on charge, says charge on the main screen for all 4 screens, its now 8hrs 30 Mins and 3 are full just 1 is still not full, I assume its going to be ready soon, but im shocked thats been on charge for 8:30 hours! and as you say they are recharged, 

am I right in saying, if you make slot 1 charge at 700, the other 3 slots will default to that charge power?


----------



## Louis (Nov 15, 2012)

Guys It was my mistake, I believe I had the charger on a very low charge for all 4 batteries, I have no got all batteries on 700 ma, estimated time to full charge is 3 hrs, but it should be shorter as they are new batteries ,

thank you for all your help, you have been amazing


----------



## AG (Nov 16, 2012)

+1 again for Eneloops.

Bet batteries i ever invested in. 

As for charger, i have enough batteries (pairs) that i just use the trusty Apple AA Charger (rebranded Eneloops also)

I usually just put a pair on and then once charged swap them out until my charged stack if full. I have them in the blue cases and just stack newest to oldest charged bottom to top. Sounds slow but i like i said i have enough spare batteries now that i can let them charge as long as they need.


----------



## Louis (Nov 26, 2012)

So guys, 

I used my first set of Eneloop batteries at a wedding reception, I honestly cant believe how amazing they were, after 5 hours of constant shooting, I didn't see any difference in recharge time, they just kept going, also the charge time was amazing, the red pilot light on the 430II was constantly red, I had a back up set of 4 and no way needed to even consider using them after that amount of shooting, amazed, best purchase I have made in a long time, thanks again!

Louis


----------



## Rat (Nov 26, 2012)

Glad we could help 

...although advising Eneloops is a no-brainer. You now know why, too


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Count-Handgun-Ammo-Case/dp/B0042WIBA8/ref=pd_sim_sg_5

Just an example...

Ammo cases are a cheap/good alternative to 12-battery holders, especially if you need to hold a lot. It's more convenient (to me) than having to pull out each battery with individual tabs over them. The important part is that you don't have the negatives touching the positives. And make sure you get one made for larger diameter rounds like .45, 50 cal, etc.


----------



## rpt (Nov 26, 2012)

Jay Khaos said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Plano-Count-Handgun-Ammo-Case/dp/B0042WIBA8/ref=pd_sim_sg_5
> 
> Just an example...
> 
> Ammo cases are a cheap/good alternative to 12-battery holders, especially if you need to hold a lot. It's more convenient (to me) than having to pull out each battery with individual tabs over them. The important part is that you don't have the negatives touching the positives. And make sure you get one made for larger diameter rounds like .45, 50 cal, etc.


I just bung them into an empty box of credit cards 
Stand them vertically and everything is great...


----------



## timkbryant (Jan 13, 2013)

Late to the party...

Thanks everyone for your info here. I was about to make a whole new thread asking about batteries, despite having seen this one already. But just now I checked and saw this one was only created in November 2012, so there's no need to post a new one for updated information, as this is just about as recent as I can get.

Cheers.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi
With the eneloops does it matter if you use the 2000mAh or the 2500mAh (for speedlites)
I know 2500 is more power, and might last longer?


update
I juts checked the details on the 2500 ones, nowhere near as good as the 2000mAh ones
Low self-discharge - retain up to 75% of their capacity even after one year of storage.
The economy and environment friendliness are ensured by having 500 cycles
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sanyo-eneloop-HR-3UWX-8BP-batteries-Mignon/dp/B004HFKVR6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1352314678&sr=8-16


----------



## Rat (Mar 22, 2013)

simonbratt99 said:


> Hi
> With the eneloops does it matter if you use the 2000mAh or the 2500mAh (for speedlites)
> I know 2500 is more power, and might last longer?
> 
> ...


That's not as bad as it sounds - after 500 cycles, they don't just stop working, but the capacity deteriorates. So after 750 cycles they might be just as good as 2000mAh ones  And do you really want to recharge them daily? 

I don't think anyone I know relies on the exact amount of power after a year, it's just they don't p*ss away their power as conventional rechargeables do. You could very well use these to power a remote for multiple years, for instance, and with a flash you won't notice the difference after a month or two, which is the important point. 

I wouldn't worry - I'm fully stocked up, but the minute I need more Eneloops, I'll be sure to buy a packet or two of 2500's.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 22, 2013)

very good points, thanks


----------



## Rat (Apr 3, 2013)

I have to come back on my promise to buy Eneloop XX's for flash use: according to this page (Dutch language), the standard Eneloops have a lower internal resistance, which means they can recharge your flash quicker. Having emptied six sets of AA's shooting indoors yesterday, I can safely say that to me, that's an important issue


----------

